# Sticky  RULES FOR COMMERCIAL TOURNAMENTS AREA



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This section of the AKFF site has been set up to allow discussions regarding the commercially run tournaments that have now started. AKFF welcomes all members and commercial operators to submit questioons/information etc within these threads.

To limit the number of threads there will be only one thread per event (eg ABT Round 2, 2009 Sunshine Coast). All discussion regarding each event is to be contained within that thread. Commercial operators with more than 50 posts on AKFF are permitted to start each thread and / or answer questions within those threads, but they are not permitted to use these threads as advertising tools to generate increased business or traffic to their events. Moderators discretion is final in this regard.

Threads which do not relate specifically to an event may be pulled/edited at Moderators discretion

Please note that Commercial operators may still advertise these events however AKFF commercial policy applies.


----------

